# Alice & Ginny & Nikkie waiting more photos pg 3



## Dontworrybeappy (May 20, 2012)

http://kpm-horses.com/barncam/

both are leaking sticky stuff!

This is Alice...


----------



## palsminihorses (May 20, 2012)

Udder looks 'close' to me! Can't wait to see her spotted baby!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 20, 2012)

I bred Alice to a chestnut stallion (non-appaloosa) with a big blaze and 2 blue eyes - Alice is homozygous varnish roan and has a partial blue eye, and according to photos I was sent before I bought her, she'd had a very clearly splash overo filly. So I'm hoping for something like that - if it isn't clearly appaloosa, it'll roan up like all her foals have...

Ginny is bred back to Santee Rickyboy, a black pintoloosa owned by Juan Vallejo - he leased her for a foal last year, a Snowcap pintoloosa filly! I'm hoping for more snowcap, less pinto... (I also have 2 other mares bred to him for this year, a silver black blanketed mare and a silver bay pintoloosa....)






Ginny's boobies don't look as full, but they're squirting more! Her baby was doing a dance in there last night!


----------



## Wings (May 20, 2012)

Looks like you may have some colourful babies in your future


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

Ooooooo we are going to be welcoming new babies very soon.





Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 22, 2012)

Alice is pacey and rubby and dropped a bunch!


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2012)

*Tonight maybe?? How exciting!! Fingers crossed for you and Alice. *


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 23, 2012)

still circling stall randomly, making cow patties and if her butt falls any further off her hip bones will pop out!

http://webcam.kpmcornerstone.com:8080/multi.html


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Are you getting a baby tonight, Karen?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 23, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate mares?






(And yes, my friends all tell me "You say that about this time every year...")


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

I am in your gang too. ROFL


----------



## Bonny (May 23, 2012)

Pretty Mares, cant wait to see the foals!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 24, 2012)

Well, I turned Alice & Ginny out in the roundpen for a little while yesterday, and both picked up a canter without my forcing them. It is a working theory of mine (anecdotal) that if a mare will willingly canter in the afternoon, that she won't foal that night.

I don't "trust" this theory enough to sleep without pagers... but it held true last night - still nothing. I'm going to have to put pagers on 2 more mares, too - Violet & Nikkie. When these 4 are done, I'll have a little break and then 2 maiden mares. THEN I'M DONE for the year!

Yeah, "just six more mares"....


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 24, 2012)

So far it hasn't failed me... that and "if the baby is kicking" at dinner nothing will happen that night. (actual kicking/bumping/jumping, not just mare abdominal movement or slow rolling.)

Neither of these are scientific, but they've held true for me over the years.... I still watch at night too - and during the day, we do have a lot of daytime births - I've had 2 vets tell me that when mares feel comfortable and safe, they are more likely to foal during the day. I must have a lot of relaxed mares!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 24, 2012)

Pasture? In SoCal?





Yes, if they're in turnout they'll often lay down in groups - leaving one standing watch.... same in the barn, they often nap at the same time.... unless they're wearing pagers, then they intentionally take turns napping for the express purpose of making sure the phone/pagers go off as many times as possible!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 25, 2012)

Well, yesterday I decided to put pagers on Violet & Nikkie - good timing, as Violet had a silver black filly this morning about 1am! (Guess she was waiting for her "cue" to foal!)





2 appy parents, but no apparent color yet... I still hold out hope, though!

I'm calling her Whisper - maybe because I haven't spent several days/nights/weeks yelling at her mother to go on and foal already!





Here's a link to her Facebook photos:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3981105015008.2165513.1502187114&type=1&l=45d3371d70


----------



## palsminihorses (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new filly! I'm sure she will color up later. I've had several that turn into varnish roans, and the mares have been good color producers!


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations Karen, she is gorgeous


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2012)

Oh many congratulations - she's beautiful!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## vickie gee (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your new filly. You can determine the color later. Healthy is what matters. My filly was born in Jan. She first looked light colored. People have been telling me she is smokey black/silver dapple. As she is now shedding off I can see they are 100% correct. She has a sweet personality and good conformation so the whatever color develops is just a bi-product to me. She seems to morph everyday in looks but the sweetness aspect of her is always there. I have noticed that as summer is heating up she perspires a lot and the smokey color is obvious underneath all the platinum.

I know you are thankful that all went well. She looks precious to me.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 25, 2012)

Yep, healthy/easy is best!


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2012)

midnight and all is quiet. The girls all look huge apart from Violet of course




Baby is running circles around mum, what a delight to see


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 27, 2012)

Here's a link to my (just updated) album of boobies and bellies....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3678434688439.2160564.1502187114&type=1&l=06ea3297ef


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 30, 2012)

*sigh* - I'm tired of waiting! I want to see some new babies here!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2012)

Join the club


----------

